

Show HN: VoteSpot - easily create polls around you - aherlambang
http://www.votespotapp.com/
We are launching a new app called VoteSpot, in short it's LocalMind for polling. We wanted users to easily create poll near your location and make it easy for users to vote using a yes/no answer.<p>Currently VoteSpot is under a private beta and we are still looking for a few more serious beta testers with a TestFlight account that would like to test the app.<p>Any other feedbacks/suggestions are appreciated. You can reach me at aditya@votespotapp.com or my other co-founder at ryan@votespotapp.com
======
aherlambang
VoteSpot is an easy way to create and vote polls around you. Think of
localmind for polling. It is still currently in private beta and we are
looking for a few more beta testers for the app with a TestFlight account.

If you are interested please register at the site. We are also open to any
suggestions/feedbacks.

